# you asked me to write when on day 65



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

still have that pm bm. Now must use suppository (GI says it's ok). But: some days it's just stuck gas!Any advice again?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Joan...Well I don't know about the Day "65" cut off, but I just wanted to add my two cents. You may have read this before, but many of us did not see any real results until well after we had completed the 100 days. AZ mom didn't notice any improvement in her IBS until 6 months after she was done. Pretty much the same with me. Sometimes the subconscious mind is dealing with many things, and it sorts these things out in its own time frame and order. It may well be that you are still adjusting and may not notice changes until later. And even then, the changes sometimes are so gradual and subtle that you don't realize it at first. So continue on with your sessions, do what you need to do to keep yourself as comfortable as possible. That is the great thing about the sessions as they are a complimentary treatment and can be used with medications and any other things you need to do to keep yourself feeling better. I think also, when you are actively thinking about it so much (will I have that pm bm...) it is almost like reinforcing that you will or will not. As you continue in the sessions, your mind will not dwell on "what if" so much as it does now, and hopefully things will be better for you. Some docs do say you can train your bowels to go at specific times. But this will take conscious effort on your part in terms of when you eat, what you eat, the availability of the bathroom, etc. and this is exactly the opposite of what the tapes are trying to do. I know it is hard, (been there myself...and still that way at times), but the less you actively think about it the better. Let the sessions do their job!! Eventually, you will not even thinkk about it, and just go whenever. Hope this helps out a bit...if you have any questions, let us know. We are all here to support each other. I am sure there will be others with some other ideas as well. Take care, and feel better!!







~ Marilyn


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Joan, have you tried at night kneeling on your knee's with your butt up in the air and your head turned to the left and your arms out behind you. This sounds weird but it create the easiest way for gas to pass out of the body.On the PM BM, you are taking the suppositories to go at night?It takes a while to retrain the system to go when you around when you want it to go. Have you been working on that, by eating at different times ect?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

sorry about the delay. No, the PM BM is around 3 o'clock. Will try your suggestions. am on vacation and must go to library to use internet.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Mike had asked me to check in when on day 65 of the tapes. I had posted this problem before. Thanks to all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2001)

Hi Joan,Many thanks for checking in. Keep persevering with the program and let me know how things are when the program is completed, and we will look at some additonal restructuring if needed.Best RegardsMike


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Have completed the program of tapes. Am back at work (school teacher). Still get the urge when leaving work. If i use suppository, I get hard stool out, once I am home (Dr. says suppositories are OK. Will see him again Sept. 19). Reminding all kind respondents that I cant go in public; was diagnosed with loss of muscle tone due to laxatives; have not gone in public since 6 years ago when I was IBS D. Thanks,Joan[This message has been edited by Joan Gregg (edited 09-13-2001).]


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Joan, Congrats on finishing the program! I will bump this up for Mike so perhaps he can give you some guidance here. BQ


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2001)

Hi Joan,If you need any additional guidance I will do what I can, let me know.Best RegardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Joan, how is it going for you?You know you miight want to try fibercon if you haven't it might help with water and hard stools.Let us know how your doing.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Mike I already use Citrucel Tablets. I am convinced I don't clear myself out enough in the morning and a little bit of stool just sits trapped there all day.By the way, when I wasn't working (US schoolteacher, summer off), I HAD mostly trainied it away. I was hoping the tapes would lessen this urge, as obviously it is at least part psychosomatic.Thanks, Joan


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

A couple thinks here Joan. Have you finnished the tapes?Have you tried to concentrate to relax the muscle on your own do you practise that?Have you tried biofeedback for this.The mucles there have some different funtions and mal funtions that can cause this. A small amount of fecal matter there because were hypersensitive to the area can make it feel like you have to go. This can be that feeling of incomplete evacuation.Or the muscle is not relaxing to pass the stool out fully. Do you drink coffee?What is your total fiber intake for the day?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------

